
Who Pays Photographers (And How Much) - ajoy
https://www.format.com/magazine/resources/photography/who-pays-photographers-jobs
======
notjtrig
Is it profitable to simply show up to public and semipublic advents and take a
bunch of shots then email and mail them to related publications?

